# Next stop - the flute



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Vivaldi Concerto G minor Flute Bassoon Strings RV 104 Il Giardino Armonico*

Enjoyable intensive litle Vivaldi concert, beautifully performed and presented. Very fine sound and picture


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Saint-Saens: Romance for Flute and Piano*

*A recording of Romance for Flute and Piano by Camille Saint-Saens. This was recorded at my senior recital at Iowa State University in February 2010. Accompanied by Michiyo Hattori, Piano*

Stunningly beautiful romance played by talented young students. 
Not a profesional tv/videopresentation, but sound is quite good

youtube comments

*This is really lovely! Your high register sounds sweet--not shrill at all. And you have a nice feel for the cadenzas, they don't sound rushed at all, but very natural.﻿

oh and you did a wonderful joy i love your tone  xx --Rachael

i love this peice! Your tone is lovely and the section coming up to the kadenzas is really lovely, the way it piushes foward slightly. And you kadenzas were slick and neat! something i find incredibly difficult but i just rush them to get them over with!  11 out of 10 from me! *


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Tian Tian Metzgar, flute: Concerto for Flute and orchestra - Carl Nielsen*

Uploaders info
*Tian Tian Metzgar, flute, with Kevin Aanerud, piano, perform the Concerto for Flute and orchestra (D.F.119) by Carl Nielsen January 3, 2014, at the incredible Opus 4 Studios Bothell, WA. [This movement as performed has been abridged to meet time restrictions.] This is a portion of Tian Tian's Arts Supplement application to Stanford University. This video has not been edited in any manner, nor has any compression or limiting been applied..*

This is clearly a student work, and I believe its not the whole concerto, but I post it because I find her vere good, the sound is crystal clear, and the work is so beautiful!


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Mozart Flute & Harp Concerto C major K 299 Neville Marriner RTSI*

This is so wanderfull! Great creativity, fantasy and playfullness from Mozart
The production offers super sound, and I find the performance very good

youtube comment

*So articulate and beautifully done with both the flutist and the harpist having their music memorized and skillfully played from the heart! Always a pleasure to see Sir Neville Marriner conducting as well! Thank you for the offering. ﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Harald Genzmer: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp*

*I. Fantasia
II. Scherzo
III. Notturno
IV. Thema mit Variationen

Chamber recital featuring "Formosa Trio" 
Viola - Tze-Ying Wu
Harp - Joy Yeh
Flute- Pei-San Chiu

March 28, 2012, Ford-Crawford Hall
Indiana University Bloomington- Jacobs School of Music*

Really lovely, dreaming music. Performed very good by young musicians in a estetic staging

youtube comments

*My favorite quote from this composer: "Music should be vital, accessible, and artfully made. It should appeal to performers by being playable and to listeners by being intelligible." German composer, Harald Genzmer (1909-2007) With that in mind, listen. It's a lovely piece, well played.

thanks for introducing this composer to me. love the work!!

Marvelous performance  !*


----------

